# Aunty Brandy



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I decided that Jasper needs a 7/8ths old lady to keep him company, and to cook for him and mend his clothes when he gets some.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good idea! Nice to meet aunt Brandy! She's really glad to be here according to her smile!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Aunty Brandy is Alan boys great Aunt. She lives in a little cottage, is a spinster, loves to get in to the cooking Sherry but not till after dinner and spends all her free time in church or taking care of Alan boy.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah, The Sherry explains the smile. Are those here Sunday best or is she just ready to go take Alan boy out? Nice job on her I really like the dress pattern you painted.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, she is taking him out as soon as she can catch him and scrub him raw and get him in a clean and pressed set of clothes and some foot wear other than tennis shoes. Then she's marching him down to church where she will sit in blissful quiet feeling the warm glow of God and cookie sherry flow over her like wet kisses from Jesus Christ himself.


----------

